# Flush Mount Flourescent Lighting



## -Jorge- (Sep 16, 2008)

What brand fixture are others using that flush mount with drywall and have their own lens? I really do not want a surface mount fixture as it promotes dust collection.


----------



## siddle (May 9, 2011)

I would suggest Yosemite FT4005.


----------

